# Question on Ivy



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2015)

If you stabilize "poison ivy", how reactive is toxin in the chips when turning. For us that break out with the natural blanks, do we have less risk using stabilized stock. I always felt I would do more with the stuff if I could handle it. Shame to see that rainbow of natural colors rot back to the earth. And the same question for "poison sumac" "fish poison tree" and the many other toxic woods.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

No idea - may as well be turning stabilized cancer  I am so sensitized to that stuff its just not worth the gamble. I've never even seen any of the wood.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm ultra sensitive also, so with so many wood species to choose from I would avoid. I've seen large poison oak vines, and had my worst breakout experience ever with them when I didn't know what they were! Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 27, 2015)

I get a rash if I even look at the stuff. Helped a buddy cut firewood one day... It's important to stay hydrated when cutting firewood. Something that happens when you hydrate well is that you have to pee a lot. Let's just say poison ivy on firewood + hydration is a VERY VERY VERY bad combo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 28, 2015)

Working poison ivy? That's like playing with rattlesnakes. I'll pass. Do let us know how it works out! Gary


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 4, 2016)

Mark,
I have turned a few pens of Poison ivy. I found a large vine about 4 in in diameter and wanted to turn pens for some writer friends- true poison pens. My research told me that if you remove the bark on a green vine -( I did with gloves , long sleeved shirt, mask, face shield, hat etc!) that drying would render the urushiol a clear liquid compound in the sap of the plant to be inert. The bark came off easily and when I checked two days later the clear liquid had turned black. It was easily scraped off. I dried a few in the microwave and turned about 5 pens without any ill results. I will say that the rest of the blanks that I put on a shelf to dry had there sapwood totally eaten by powder post beatles and had to be pitched. Jim

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

How bout just the wild grape vine ......anything good....?


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 5, 2016)

Kevin,
Not as interesting as PI - it is just a collection of pores. It does turn ok and it it also is kind of an novelty. I have wondered how it would turn out stabilized with color. The resin might fill those pores and then turning would yield the colored filled pores. I'll bet someone has tried it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a piece of grapevine so I may have to stabilize it. I have a little juice that needs used up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Jim, I'll keep that in mind this winter when I head into the Cisero Swamp for some poison sumac, if health holds and body allows.....


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 6, 2016)

I sincerely hope it does- gotta love that wood all of it.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 9, 2016)

CWS said:


> I have a piece of grapevine so I may have to stabilize it. I have a little juice that needs used up.


When ya do'n that....


----------



## CWS (Jan 9, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> When ya do'n that....


Soon as I get the shop cleaned up from the last time you were here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

